# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Steidzami nepieciešams 220V uz 110V transformators!!! Neliels

## Tristan

Sveiki.

Steidzamā kārtā meklēju 110V transformatoru (No 220VAc).
Gribētu jau vēlākais rīt savā īpašumā iegūt.
Neliela 110V motoriņa griešanai...

----------

